
Symas Lightning Memory-Mapped Database (LMDB) - eddd
http://symas.com/mdb/
======
hyc_symas
If you're on the CMU campus tomorrow you can learn all about it.
[http://db.cs.cmu.edu/events/databaseology-2015-howard-chu-
lm...](http://db.cs.cmu.edu/events/databaseology-2015-howard-chu-lmdb/)

~~~
eddd
I would love to, but I live on the other side of the "pond" :)

